# Women's Avatars



## Flatlander

I am compelled to inquire.  What's the story, ladies?  Who's the artiste?  Why the common theme?


----------



## Scout_379

me too!  wats up?


----------



## shesulsa

Okay, guys - I really hope I don't get ambushed for this, but...Feisty Mouse posted the link to a site where one can construct his/her own personalized portrait avatar.  The link was posted on a thread in the Ladies Locker Room and we all just got on it and started building avatars.  I think we all built what we think we look like, so...there ya have it.

 The link is:  http://illustmaker.abi-station.com/index_en.shtml

 I hope it works - and I hope they don't kill me for telling you about it.  :uhoh:


----------



## Scout_379

lol i'll keep the smiley:asian:<----inspired my avatar, made in 3dsm


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I didn't realize I didn't post the link outside the LLR - my bad.


----------



## jfarnsworth

I was wondering this as well many times over. Have any of you found that the new avatar's closely resembled you as a person or are they still off?  :idunno: 

Just curious. :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman

Mine is pretty close except for there aren't any blonde streaks in my hair!!!
TW


----------



## KenpoTess

I dunno .. you tell me Jason   You know me real life~


----------



## jfarnsworth

Well it appears as though we have a good looking bunch of females present at MT.



> Posted by KenpoTess
> I dunno .. you tell me Jason  You know me real life~


You're always a beauty.   :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

(Excellent response.   )

I think it looks kind of sort of like me, if seen on a good day through Japanimation lenses.

You'd have to ask Hardheadjarhead or PeachMonkey or JPR or Epa if it's actually anything like me though - or Tess, she's got a photo too.
I consider it moderately optimistic.


----------



## shesulsa

I think mine looks like me - Tess has a pic of me too - she said it looked just like me.  Dunno - maybe she's too kind!  lolol


----------



## Rob Broad

Ladies thank you for sharing the link.  My brother helped do my avatar and he said it is almost a dead ringer.  Now y'all know how ugly I truly am, and how unlucky my wife is.

Although I do like the fact that I get to hold a bottle of coke in the avatar.


----------



## TigerWoman

What, you're looking good, whatcha talking about?  But you know what you did...now its not the "ladies" avatars...   Really neat, I think, to see each other even though its not quite us.  Cheers TW


----------



## Rob Broad

I can always get rid of it if the ladies would like to keep this type of avatar just for themsleves.  I still have several other options I would like to use.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

lol - of course not!  I like the little cartoon representations of everyone.  You should keep it.


----------



## bgb

I agree...keep it!

bgb   : )


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Me too Rob I say keep it...you look like a cool Archie's Comics dude! :boing2: they are fun and I think it'd be great to see you too Dan!!!   In fact, I'd like to see how everyone sees themselves!   I wonder what ROBROB looks like in cartoon land?  And Rich you too..how about MACaver!  Kaith with a new do'd be good too.  And what kind of cartoon couple would Tess and Seig make? Oh no, this is too fun to keep a secret!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Keep it!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> (Excellent response.   )


Well, hopefully you were responding to me. I'll still say it looks like there's quite a few cuties on here.

Sorry Rob but I need to exclude you from the comment above.


----------



## Rob Broad

I am happy to be excluded.


----------



## Flatlander

Whoa - I'd not checked back on this thread since I started it.  It took off.  I don't think I'll be doing a representation of myself as an avatar - there's not supposed to be any record of my visit to your planet....

Rob - I see your a coke guy.  Me too.  MMMMMmmmmmm coke.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

come on...you know you want to!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> come on...you know you want to!!  [/QUOT
> 
> I'll give you that they look cool but I doubt I could get my dumb *** to figure out how to do it to make it look right. Besides that I like that no one can really look at my avatar due to it's size.


----------



## shesulsa

Ahhh - Coke - the nectar of the Gods!!

 Dan, all of us girls have revealed ourselves to you, surely you can just post a likeness of yourself for...say, a week?  We all promise we won't phone the mothership.


----------



## Rob Broad

Mr. Farnsworth

If I can figure it out, anyone can.  It was very, very simple.  Give it a try.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> come on...you know you want to!!


Yeah! Come on Dan!! *Tugging at your gi* Please please please please please Or you may leave me no choice but to create my own of you...:uhyeah: Which could be oh so fun as well! Besides Tess is a SUPER MOD and she's got one! Hey Jason I see you there!  How about you?


----------



## shesulsa

My daughter and I sat here and did one for each member of our family.  If I could figure out how to insert them here I would.


----------



## jfarnsworth

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hey Jason I see you there!  How about you?



I'm a goof! However I do have some pictures in the premium club. Ask Ms. Tess if your not a member.


Mr. Broad!
It's just Jason please. :asian:  I'm a nobody.


----------



## Rob Broad

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Mr. Broad!
> It's just Jason please. :asian:  I'm a nobody.



Everytime I hear someone say Mr. Broad I look behind me to see if my father is standing there.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Everytime I hear someone say Mr. Broad I look behind me to see if my father is standing there.


Well I called you Rob somewhere on this thread and I'm just a guy nothing more than that.


----------



## Flatlander

Here's the closest I could get.....


----------



## Feisty Mouse

(note the leather chair and wine, indicating a man of refined tastes...)


----------



## Baytor

I did one...I ended up looking like a monk.  I think I'll try again and do it with hair (I shave my head).


----------



## Ceicei

I would create my own avatar, but right now we (my family) are travelling (currently in Austin,TX).  I'm accessing MartialTalk via my pager.  One more week left.  This weekend when we arrive home, I'll be able to play around with my avatar on a bonafide computer.

- Ceicei


----------



## Baytor

<--  I haven't looked like this in a year or so.  It's not too far off.  I don't think I'll keep it though.


----------



## Flatlander

That's enough for me - back to this.


----------



## shesulsa

Oh jeez - I sign off for an hour - ONE HOUR - and I miss the Dan cartoon!

 Rats, Bats and Cheese!!!!!

 @%^$%&(^_&*&%$^%$@#


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Oh no no no no no....I'm sorry, but Dan you will just have to email that to me!!!!!:rofl: Really! IamBaytor gets my next mod vote!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I like the monk look.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

flatlander said:
			
		

> That's enough for me - back to this.




Oh No Way, flatlander, mine's been out there for at least a week!!!!!  I've been really busy for the past few days - and i missed your post!!!!  Soooooo not fair, seriously it is nice to see the guys out there, and it's really fun to see what we "think" we look like!   Oh well, back to training!  

Donna :supcool:


----------



## Flatlander

Back, by popular demand.......:uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Great Dan!!!! Hmmmmm    you look like Dr. Evil's son without the spikes!


----------



## Baytor

This is closer to how I look now...like I said, I look like a monk.


----------



## shesulsa

Wow, Sir - thank you for re-posting your cartoon avatar.  Would that be a glass of Ketchmark Vinyards Private Stock, by any chance?


----------



## Kenpo Mama

flatlander said:
			
		

> Back, by popular demand.......:uhyeah:



Thanks for the repost - you look so ....  uhhhh  .... sophisticated -yeah that's it!    ....   :uhyeah: 

Donna  :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> This is closer to how I look now...like I said, I look like a monk.



At least you don't look like a MONK - EYYYYY.  You look fine!  I still want to redo my own, my nose is pointy, but not as pointy as my avatar depicts!  

Donna  :supcool:


----------



## Flatlander

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Wow, Sir - thank you for re-posting your cartoon avatar. Would that be a glass of Ketchmark Vinyards Private Stock, by any chance?


Merlot, any merlot, is my preference.  Except with burgers.  Then its beer.


----------



## shesulsa

Ketchmark Vinyards is...uh...well, me and my husband...and occasionally a kid or two.  We make fruit wine - white plum, blackberry, apple, peach, pear, also red concord grape and a muscat.

 Beer with a burger?  Okay.  But if you really like wine, try a *good* taste of port after grilled London broil, skewered, grilled vegetables and wild rice pilaf (don't forget to start off with a salad of mixed greens, red cabbage, sweet red onion, peppercini, sun-dried tomatoes, olives dressed with a citrus vinegrette).

 Jeez - can you tell I'm in training?  I can't eat that until May!

 Nice avat, anyway - though your other one is awesome too!


----------



## 7starmantis

I was wondering about all the avitars, now I know! I was begining to feel out of the loop!  

7sm


----------



## RCastillo

I feel like I'm looking at the "King of The Hill" photo studio.


----------



## jfarnsworth

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm looking at the "King of The Hill" photo studio.


Yep!


----------



## shesulsa

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm looking at the "King of The Hill" photo studio.


 LMAO :boing1:


----------



## jfarnsworth

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> ... Hey Jason I see you there!  How about you?


I took a look see at the site and it appears to be very time comsuming. I'm not sure I can get it done quickly.


----------



## jfarnsworth

I don't know if this looks like me or not but it's as close as I thought it would come. However I do have my hair quite a bit shorter than that pic. It was kinda fun though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Nice avatars....

They just don't have the function to get my hair right though....


----------



## Ceicei

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I don't know if this looks like me or not but it's as close as I thought it would come. However I do have my hair quite a bit shorter than that pic. It was kinda fun though.



Jason!  The avatar drawing looks almost as good as your actual picture!

- Ceicei


----------



## Melissa426

I was out of touch for a couple weeks, but I noticed the great new avatars as well.

I tried to make one, but I can not get the hands just right.

I need to be driving, drinking a cup of coffee, and on the cell phone, at the same time!   :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I took a look see at the site and it appears to be very time comsuming. I'm not sure I can get it done quickly.


Jason I'd say you look MY T FINE! Hee hee isn't this fun. Kaith come on I feel you really want to play:boing1: Did you check out the cool dos there????...Come on reveal yourself to us! Be a toon! You too RCastillo!:boing2:


----------



## Rob Broad

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm looking at the "King of The Hill" photo studio.



I'm up for knocking back a couple Alamo Beers after work each day.


----------



## Flatlander

Oooohhh!  Farnsworth is HHHOTTTT!  Yeah baby!  Yeah!   :ladysman:


----------



## shesulsa

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oooohhh!  Farnsworth is HHHOTTTT!  Yeah baby!  Yeah!   :ladysman:


 :roflmao:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oooohhh! Farnsworth is HHHOTTTT! Yeah baby! Yeah!  :ladysman:


Hee hee he... ya know it's true!!  My toon approves!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Jason I'd say you look MY T FINE! Hee hee isn't this fun. Kaith come on I feel you really want to play:boing1: Did you check out the cool dos there????...Come on reveal yourself to us! Be a toon! You too RCastillo!:boing2:


Ok, I gave it a shot....Still wish I had hair like this....or hair period. 
I may use it..or not...dunno.... heh.


----------



## shesulsa

Right on!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Ok, I gave it a shot....Still wish I had hair like this....or hair period.
> I may use it..or not...dunno.... heh.


 Let me say Wooo Weee you are smokin and sizzlin! :flammad: That, or helmet head??? It's a no brainer...we want to see the hot guy!


----------



## Rob Broad

Bob

I thought you were always trying to please the members here, and I thhink it would please many of the ladies if you kept the toon avatar and we will make sure Bunny doesn't find out about the fanclub you seem to have developed.


----------



## Flatlander

:lol: :lol: :lol: :hammer: :hammer: :boing2: 


Kaith, the hair looks great today!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TigerWoman

See what was hiding behind that hair.  Great hair, I agree. Kind of look like the Highlander, the series...could be he's the next James Bond.  hmmm  TW


----------



## shesulsa

LOL - gonna have to rename this place "The Cartoon Face Network."  :supcool:


----------



## Rich Parsons

How about this?


----------



## shesulsa

well, ladies?  Are the guys cute too?  Whaddya think?

 I'd like to see Technopunk do this.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> How about this?


:boing2: Yes Shegirl...Ouch....Just look at all these hotties!!! Rich, you be bad! and that's good  Now come on you have to proudly display your toon self to the rest for the board...


----------



## Chronuss

Rich...that actually _does_ look like you, and Jason's has a certain resemblance....I guess I'll give this damn thing a try...


----------



## Flatlander

Why do Farnsworth, Rich and Bob all look like they're related?:flame:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

flatlander said:
			
		

> Why do Farnsworth, Rich and Bob all look like they're related?:flame:


:rofl:


----------



## Baoquan

OMG!! They even allowed for my ludicrously oversized index finger!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :boing2: Yes Shegirl...Ouch....Just look at all these hotties!!! Rich, you be bad! and that's good  Now come on you have to proudly display your toon self to the rest for the board...




MJ, Thank You

I may do so, after August. In the Modern Arnis forum we are displaying our favorite picture of ourselves with our late GM Remy Presas. Just a little thing to honer his passing.

I still have my Original Rose and then of course the Balintawak Avatar as well 

Tough choices.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Rich...that actually _does_ look like you, and Jason's has a certain resemblance....I guess I'll give this damn thing a try...



They had no sticks or knives and all the women had the cats already, so I went with teh bike gloves, as they could double for hand pads 

Try it out.


----------



## Chronuss

okay......allow the ridiculing to begin...:uhohh:


----------



## RCastillo

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Jason I'd say you look MY T FINE! Hee hee isn't this fun. Kaith come on I feel you really want to play:boing1: Did you check out the cool dos there????...Come on reveal yourself to us! Be a toon! You too RCastillo!:boing2:



You wouldn't like mine. I'm Darth Vader. :jediduel:


----------



## RCastillo

Chronuss said:
			
		

> okay......allow the ridiculing to begin...:uhohh:



Wow, what a makeover! From a W.Virginian, to a Homey from the barrios of Scottsdale,AZ. :mp5:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I tried using a cat....it didn't quite blend right. 

I wish I could use my animated one (see profile for the pic), but it's just a bit too big.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss I think you look very Matrix like ...cool. Rich that is so nice! Ok August then! Kaith yes cool animated pic, but there's something about a guy with purple hair :idunno: *growl* We like Darth...come on! You have to play...Boquan that's some finger you better get that looked at!


----------



## Chronuss

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Wow, what a makeover! From a W.Virginian, to a Homey from the barrios of Scottsdale,AZ. :mp5:


dunno about the whole homey thing...but it was the closest thing that even remotely resembled any type of likeness...methinks I need to change the background...but they didn't have anything I liked... :/


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Will neon blue do?
http://rustaz.com/creations/grfx/bobblue.jpg

:rofl:  (Yeah, thats me. back in 1998.  I had hair then...bad pic though...)


----------



## Chronuss

what is that unsightly appendage emerging from your head....is that the damn creature from Ranma....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

That is one of about a dozen Cabbits we have.
His name is Inventory.



(I used to sell anime goods....it was a running gag...he even had a name tag "Hello, my name is Inventory.".


----------



## shesulsa

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Boquan that's some finger you better get that looked at!


  Looks like his finger got stuck in the keyboard when he was picking out his goatee. :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Chronuss I think you look very Matrix like ...cool.


the people on the board that have been around me for more than three years, i.e., Seig, Tess, Fuzzy, Rusty, can without a doubt say that nine out of ten I'm wearing black...along with the glasses...and a cigarette in hand...except for the chance occurrance that I put on a color that blinds them such as yellow or blue......however...I was goin' off the picture in the profile...so those can kinda sorta be compared....but they didn't have a gi clothing option...


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Will neon blue do?
> http://rustaz.com/creations/grfx/bobblue.jpg
> 
> :rofl: (Yeah, thats me. back in 1998. I had hair then...bad pic though...)


YES :rofl: LOL tooo FUNNY! Is that your real hair??? What a cutie! Ok...I must know! Why do you always have something on your head?

Chronnus that's great so it's really you! Isn't this a rip?

Shesulsa :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Why do you always have something on your head?


we may be frightened by that answer....:uhohh:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> we may be frightened by that answer....:uhohh:


:anic:  uh ok scratch that:lookie:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

LOL.
ok, at the risk of drifting....
http://rustaz.com/creations/index.htm  The 3 pics at the top are me.  1st is the original.  2nd 2 are 'repairs'.  I've always wanted blue hair (dunno why..just did) but never could get away with it.  Now that I can, well....there's not enough there (yet) to be worth the trouble.  Plus, I get grief having to maintain a 'professional' appearence.  Though I did do TorontoTrek this year with an interesting shade of red...LOL.  Pity it washed out.

Why do I always have stuff on my head?

Cuz I keep getting hit there, of course.


----------



## Chronuss

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Cuz I keep getting hit there, of course.


ah...it's to cover up all the dents and bumps...


----------



## Flatlander

This has been a lot of fun.  Thanks ladies, for cluing us in.  I'm still undecided on how long to keep this avatar, though.  We'll have to see how long the demand keeps up.


Kaith, real shame you can't shrink the one in your profile down.  That's a really cool picture. Makes you look magically warriorlike, yet stylish.


----------



## Chronuss

...reminds me of The Knights of The Zodiac...... *shudder*...


----------



## MA-Caver

well there's mine... that's about as close as I could get to da real me... problem was the hat couldn't be altered... I'd prefer a caving helmet with a headlamp and a cave background and a white GI... but oh well... 
Like Flatlander I'm not sure how long to keep it up... I still like the serenity that my old blue/grey/black one offered... we'll see

 :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

> OMG!! They even allowed for my ludicrously oversized index finger!!


 :roflmao:


----------



## MA-Caver

RCastillo said:
			
		

> You wouldn't like mine. I'm Darth Vader. :jediduel:



Is that with or without the mask dude?


----------



## mj-hi-yah

MACaver said:
			
		

> well there's mine... that's about as close as I could get to da real me... problem was the hat couldn't be altered... I'd prefer a caving helmet with a headlamp and a cave background and a white GI... but oh well...
> Like Flatlander I'm not sure how long to keep it up... I still like the serenity that my old blue/grey/black one offered... we'll see
> 
> :asian:


Hee hee ladies another looker! You've got a nice strong jawline and I love the sideburns! No you gotta keep this... you guys are members of Shesulsa's Cartoon Face Network! - It's great MACaver! The best part is we never get any older...um I noticed no one choose the wrinkle option! :shrug:  And here's something for your serenity:yinyang:...


----------



## Chronuss

...I put wrinkles on mine...but with the facial hair and skin tone, they can't really be seen...teehee.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I put wrinkles on mine...but with the facial hair and skin tone, they can't really be seen...teehee.


Even if they are hard to see ya get toon points for honesty!


----------



## MA-Caver

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hee hee ladies another looker! You've got a nice strong jawline and I love the sideburns! No you gotta keep this... you guys are members of Shesulsa's Cartoon Face Network! - It's great MACaver! The best part is we never get any older...um I noticed no one choose the wrinkle option! :shrug:  And here's something for your serenity:yinyang:...


Aww shucks "I don't have to take that abuse from you... I've got dozens of people dying to abuse me..."  (Bill Murray in Ghostbusters). 
Wrinkles? MOI? I think not! Ok, maybe a couple of crows-feet around the eyes but THAT'S ALL! 
Uhh, I don't get older... just ... wiser!  :asian: 

 :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

MACaver said:
			
		

> Wrinkles? MOI? I think not! Ok, maybe a couple of crows-feet around the eyes but THAT'S ALL!
> 
> :uhyeah:


Yeah ok me too :waah: but Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone!


----------



## shesulsa

Dang - All these people, all these looks and all these brains, too!  This could be a dangerous place to lurk!  

 Lookin' Good, Caver!!


----------



## Scout_379

Done. the anime me, the 3d azn smiley ( :asian: ) is no more!

As close as i could get, but it looks wayy better than me 

can u believe there's no calico cats? mines calico. i like calico...


----------



## Scout_379

BTW, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 props to Feisty for the original link, to shesulsa for reposting, and Dan for bringin it up! 


and t'alll ya'll ladies for lookin so fine!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Rats! I finally found some time to play with this thing but when I tried copying it in my message it didn't work.  
Plus I'm a little computer challenged. (and my computer is a real dinosaur, I don't know what this thing does half the time) Oh well...I tried.


----------



## jfarnsworth

flatlander said:
			
		

> Why do Farnsworth, Rich and Bob all look like they're related?:flame:


'Cause Rich is my big bro.


----------



## RCastillo

MACaver said:
			
		

> Is that with or without the mask dude?



Just for that, a member of the Imperial Forces shall visit you shortly! :whip: 
(With the mask) :ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Rats! I finally found some time to play with this thing but when I tried copying it in my message it didn't work.
> Plus I'm a little computer challenged. (and my computer is a real dinosaur, I don't know what this thing does half the time) Oh well...I tried.


Can you put it in a post as an attachment and maybe Kaith can change the avatar for you? 
Scout_379:boing2:   We could tell you wanted to play!  Great Job...I like the uniqueness of the mouth!


----------



## KenpoTess

Now now.. Kaith has enough on his plate MJ *Pokes*  If you have an issue in here.. ask the Mods *Pokes again *chortles and scampers away..


----------



## jfarnsworth

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> and t'alll ya'll ladies for lookin so fine!



I SECOND THAT!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Now now.. Kaith has enough on his plate MJ *Pokes* If you have an issue in here.. ask the Mods *Pokes again *chortles and scampers away..


Oh :lol: hee hee maybe a Super Mod like Tess can do that fer ya...


----------



## jfarnsworth

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Jason!  The avatar drawing looks almost as good as your actual picture!
> 
> - Ceicei



You're being too kind but thanks.


----------



## jfarnsworth

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Jason I'd say you look MY T FINE! Hee hee isn't this fun.



Thank you for the kind words but I disagree. BTW, yes it was fun but time consuming.


----------



## jfarnsworth

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oooohhh!  Farnsworth is HHHOTTTT!  Yeah baby!  Yeah!   :ladysman:



Now, I'm at a complete loss of words. 
artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Maybe one can MJ *snickers*  for a small fee


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Make your avatar, then Right-Click, then "Save Picture As" and save it to your computer.  I recommend the Desktop as it's an easy location to find again.  
REMEMBER THE FILE NAME!

Login to MT
Click on USERCP
then EDIT AVATAR (on left side)

Under "Custom Avatar" make sure the *Use Custom Avatar* has a dot next to it.

Then "Browse" to wher you stuck the file and select it.
Hit ok.
Hit "Save Changes".

You should have a new do to. 


Registered members are limited to 85x85 in size, while supporting members can do 110x110.

Any problems, please post in the Support Forum).

Thanks!


----------



## KenpoTess

oh gee Bob.. take all the wind outta my sails *Pokes*


----------



## shesulsa

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> BTW,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> props to Feisty for the original link, to shesulsa for reposting, and Dan for bringin it up!
> 
> 
> and t'alll ya'll ladies for lookin so fine!


 Awwww.....shucky-darn...thanks, scout!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

> BTW,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> props to Feisty for the original link, to shesulsa for reposting, and Dan for bringin it up!


 Aw, shucks.  I'm glad all that time messing around on the Web between experiments has paid off - this one time.


----------



## psi_radar

Combine this picture with Ren's personality and the result is an eerily accurate portrayal of me. I tried to get a cheesy wink to go with the thumbs-up but it wasn't an option.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Yeah psi_radar! Hee hee he you did it! It's good to see you handsome fellow!  BTW That's some healthy head of hair you're toting! 

So glad you came to play...:boing1: 

MJ


----------



## psi_radar

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Yeah psi_radar! Hee hee he you did it! It's good to see you handsome fellow!  BTW That's some healthy head of hair you're toting!
> 
> So glad you came to play...:boing1:
> 
> MJ



Thanks! I couldn't help myself, that was pretty fun. I kind of look like an aging, blondish speed racer. Why don't I have a chimp? I need one of those. One that wears overalls. As for the hair, the messiness: accurate, the fullness: not so much!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Thanks! I couldn't help myself, that was pretty fun. I kind of look like an aging, blondish speed racer. Why don't I have a chimp? I need one of those. One that wears overalls. As for the hair, the messiness: accurate, the fullness: not so much!


 Yes the hair well, therein lies the beauty of animation! Maybe the Army should use this for their ID Cards...ya know "Be all that you can be!" Hmmm.... Do you race cars? Radar/speed racer.... As for the chimp LOL check with Tess Hi Tess Hee hee got any chimps in overalls? she needs some wind in her sails it'll giver her something to do!


----------



## jfarnsworth

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> ....  As for the chimp LOL check with Tess Hi Tess Hee hee got any chimps in overalls?!



Of course, of course. Tess has all kinds of things and if she doesn't she can draw one very quickly I'm sure.


p.s. 
Tess as always nice chattin' w/ you on the phone. Now I need to get back to work.


----------



## Chronuss

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Combine this picture with Ren's personality and the result is an eerily accurate portrayal of me.


and they just had to take that show off the air...my encouragable young mind enjoyed that show thoroughly. :ubercool:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the helpful replies on getting the cartoon me posted. I didn't want to change my avatar...just wanted to post it as an attachment in the message. Managed to figure it out finally (duh) I also posted it as my profile pic. 

Thanks for posting the link Feisty. It's fun stuff! 

artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Thanks for the helpful replies on getting the cartoon me posted.


 You look MARVELOUS!!!!


----------



## psi_radar

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Yes the hair well, there in lies the beauty of animation! Maybe the Army should use this for their ID Cards...ya know "Be all that you can be!"



Ha Ha! Yes, and perhaps The Queen of Pain can add a torso with HUGE pectoral muscles as well as a chimp with overalls! I'd print it out life size and tape it to all my mirrors. I'd be livin' the dream! 



> Hmmm.... Do you race cars?  Radar/speed racer....  As for the chimp LOL check with Tess Hi Tess Hee hee got any chimps in overalls? she needs some wind in her sails it'll giver her something to do!



I do some racing--just on my commute though. :EG:  Actually, I'd love to race, though these days I'd probably stick to motorcycles. In general, racing is a difficult and expensive field to break into--especially if you're limited by a fear of tumbling into hay bales at 100+ MPH like I am. The psi_radar is  an acronym for Kenpo's What-If formula. 



			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> and they just had to take that show off the air...my encouragable young mind enjoyed that show thoroughly.



I know, the tv execs just didn't appreciate the sheer brilliance and social importance of Ren and Stimpy.  I've still got my tapes though.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I do some racing--just on my commute though. :EG:


 That's just funny!  


> Actually, I'd love to race, though these days I'd probably stick to motorcycles.


 VROOOMMM VROOOMMM...How bout an animation bike race between you and Rich Parsons?.... 


> The psi_radar is an acronym for Kenpo's What-If formula.


 HUH...interesting...you'll have to share more another time!


----------



## psi_radar

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> VROOOMMM VROOOMMM...How bout an animation bike race between you and Rich Parsons?....



I didn't know Rich rides. Cool.



			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> HUH...interesting...you'll have to share more another time!



you betcha:
p= prefix, s= suffix, i= insert, r=rearrange, a=adjust, d=delete, a=alter, r=regulate. Did you cover this in your Kenpo school?


----------



## TigerWoman

I love it that we can all "see" each other rather than symbols. Everyone looks really great.  I think that program works really well.

Sil Lum Tiger Lady - you do have tiger hair!  Yours looks pretty good but I have to agree your tigerhalf/lady is alot more cool!  I would keep it too. TW


----------



## shesulsa

OOOOOOO I love my Ren and Stimpy and my tape broke :waah::wah:

 I want my Ren and Stimpy NOW!!:tantrum:  Put it back ON!  Instead of the stupid "reality" TV shows!:cuss:

 I don't think I'm happy enough.


----------



## psi_radar

Happy happy joy joy!

I feel a night of cartoon viewing coming on.


----------



## Rob Broad

This turned out to be a pretty interesting thread.  The avatars look very good.


----------



## Baytor

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Happy happy joy joy!
> 
> I feel a night of cartoon viewing coming on.


Seth McFarlan has been introducing his favorite episodes of Family Guy on adult swim.  He says some pretty bizzare things....good times.


----------



## psi_radar

Any show with a megalomaniacal-infant character is all right in my book. :supcool:


----------



## Jade Tigress

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> You look MARVELOUS!!!!


Thahnk you dahhlingk. 



TW - yeah, I haven't had my avatar for very long so I wanted to keep it. My hair in real life has more steaks/highlights in it. It's very cool to see everyone's cartoon self. Mine is actually pretty close.


----------



## Cruentus

This looks like a lot of fun.

I'm going to be late with mine though...right now, august is a tribute to Remy Presas, my late instructor, month...so I have a pick with Remy and a few friends as my avatar. So...September meybe you'll get to see my cartoon...

 :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Sil Lum Tigerlady - just out of curiosity and because your toon self looks so much like your avatar, did you morph a pic of you with a pic of a tiger to get your avater?  BTW - you do look mahvelous.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Sil Lum Tigerlady - just out of curiosity and because your toon self looks so much like your avatar, did you morph a pic of you with a pic of a tiger to get your avater? BTW - you do look mahvelous.


Shesh Shesula  ...what do ya know I was thinking that too!  Tulisan... we will await the unveiling!


----------



## Chronuss

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Any show with a megalomaniacal-infant character is all right in my book. :supcool:


"yes...yes...I like you...when I take over the world, your death shall be quick and painless."


----------



## Chronuss

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Radar/speed racer.... As for the chimp...


speaking of...I recently aquired the first season of Speed Racer on DVD...extremely nostalgic...go Speed Racer, gooooo....


----------



## psi_radar

Chronuss said:
			
		

> speaking of...I recently aquired the first season of Speed Racer on DVD...extremely nostalgic...go Speed Racer, gooooo....



Ah, the memories...

[Sprocket, as the Mark V crashes AGAIN] "SPEEEEEED!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

I already have the Star Blazers first season. That rocks too. I want a wave-motion gun.


----------



## Chronuss

granted...I was watching the show as reruns growing up since I sorta wasn't alive in 1966...ah, the wonders of syndication.


----------



## shesulsa

Okay, I'm gonna go out on a limb here - does anyone else remember SuperChicken?


----------



## Chronuss

methinks I'm a bit too young to grab that reference...:uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm gonna go out on a limb here - does anyone else remember SuperChicken?


I don't know that one, but can sady admit to Speedracer...Can you sing the theme song?  I loved that show!


----------



## shesulsa

Chronuss said:
			
		

> methinks I'm a bit too young to grab that reference...:uhyeah:


 Hey!  I resemble that remark.  I watched Speed Racer about two hours after SuperChicken was on!  I can't be THAT much older than you.


----------



## jfarnsworth

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I love it that we can all "see" each other rather than symbols. Everyone looks really great.  I think that program works really well.


I believe somewhere in the general section is a thread where a bunch of people put their own pictures on it. It's probably buried in there somewhere but I remember there were lots and lots of pictures on it.


----------



## Chronuss

....yes...I know the theme song...and to TMNT...and the new TMNT... ...er...Speed Racer came out a nice seventeen years before I was even a glint in my parent's eyes.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I believe somewhere in the general section is a thread where a bunch of people put their own pictures on it. It's probably buried in there somewhere but I remember there were lots and lots of pictures on it.


hell...most of us can be seen just by searching for "Conatser Seminars...."  quite a few people on here have attended them...along with a few in the IKC 2003 thread in the Kenpo forum.


----------



## shesulsa

>> _sigh_ << ... I *am* that much older than you.

 'Go Speed Racer....Go Speed Racer....Go Speed Racer, Go-o"


----------



## Flatlander

Wow!  This thread got long!  I had to lose the avatar guys, sorry.  I'm wearing different clothes today, and I shaved, so it wasn't an accurate reflection of me today.


----------



## Chronuss

shesulsa said:
			
		

> >> _sigh_ << ... I *am* that much older than you.


no reason to fret...most of the people I'm around are older than I am...just gotta wait three more months til I can actually drink legally with them...


----------



## jfarnsworth

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hell...most of us can be seen just by searching for "Conatser Seminars...."  quite a few people on here have attended them...along with a few in the IKC 2003 thread in the Kenpo forum.


Ah yes, however I was talking about the people here on MT. :whip:


----------



## Chronuss

always gettin' beaten with the stick...always...:waah:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Chronuss said:
			
		

> always gettin' beaten with the stick...always...:waah:


Let's not hijack this thread.


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa and mj-hi-yah - You're good for my ego......I wish I made that avatar! I found it doing a dogpile search on Tigers. I chose my user name first (there's a reason for it) and I had no avatar for a while until I found this one. My hair has alot more blond in it than the avatar woman's does, although it is very dark underneath, so while it's not all streaky and funky looking, if I turn my head upside down or you look around my hair line it looks very dark. 

Tulisan - Post your cartoon self as an attachment so we can see it. That way you can still keep your avatar.


Here he comes, here comes speed racer he's a demon on wheels...he's goin' round the track like he's never comin' back...go speed racer, go speed racer, go speed racer go-o...


----------



## Chronuss

Racer-X has _got_ to be the coolest one in the series...but the Mach 5 is just so damn cool...I so wanted to spray a 5 on my Honda...but alas...no air compressor...:waah:...wish my car had rotary-phone looking buttons in it...


----------



## Shodan

Okay.........well, here's mine.  Pretty flattering I'd say- and a funky hat!!  Put the boy in there to represent my 2 year old son.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Rob Broad

Shodan said:
			
		

> Okay.........well, here's mine.  Pretty flattering I'd say- and a funky hat!!  Put the boy in there to represent my 2 year old son.
> 
> :asian:  :karate:



Thanks for bringing the thread back on track.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Shodan said:
			
		

> Okay.........well, here's mine. Pretty flattering I'd say- and a funky hat!! Put the boy in there to represent my 2 year old son.
> 
> :asian: :karate:


Awww our first animation kid...sooo cute and mom looks fab too!

LOL on the Speed Racer lyrics!  :lol:


----------



## Storm

I must be a really dumb blonde but Im having trouble.  Did my picture but I either get one size that is just my head and no background or the other size 96 by 96 which is too big - What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Scout_379

Storm said:
			
		

> I must be a really dumb blonde but Im having trouble. Did my picture but I either get one size that is just my head and no background or the other size 96 by 96 which is too big - What am I doing wrong?


aww c'mon, i know a lotta smart blondes!  I had the same problem, but i used ms paint to shrink it to 85x85 using the stretch/skew option(ctrl+w).



> Awww our first animation kid...sooo cute and mom looks fab too!


is there anything this thing _can't _do?


----------



## KenpoTess

Chimps eh MJ *snorts* well I bet I could scare up at least one orangutan *cheesy grin*

Jason  Always good to hear your voice ~!


----------



## jfarnsworth

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Jason  Always good to hear your voice ~!


   Ahhhhh, this from an extremely very attractive woman. :boing1:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

We either have a lot of hotties in MA, or just an appreciation for them on this forum.  Something!

Tess, love the new 'toon.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> We either have a lot of hotties in


Well I know I ain't one of them.



> , or just an appreciation for them on this forum.  Something!


I just have to admire Tess' beauty.


----------



## KenpoTess

Thanks Feisty~!!  Methinks this is more me *G*  Made it here

Avatar place 

Tis in German.. but even I figured it out   Just hit print screen, then work your magic in your paint proggie~!

Tip.. on the Right column, tis hidden, click  Follow Cursor off.. that thing is very strange 


Jason.. *sending the check *


----------



## Kenpo Mama

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Thanks Feisty~!!  Methinks this is more me *G*  Made it here
> 
> Avatar place
> 
> Tis in German.. but even I figured it out   Just hit print screen, then work your magic in your paint proggie~!
> 
> Tip.. on the Right column, tis hidden, click  Follow Cursor off.. that thing is very strange
> 
> 
> Jason.. *sending the check *



Tess, i love this, now i'm sittin' here playing with this thing in a language i don't understand, i may be here all night!!!!  This is a fun thread!

Donna   :supcool:


----------



## Chronuss

crikey, Tess how long it take you to get that to actually look like you?   

and Jason, aka Deisel, stop frettin'.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Thanks Feisty~!! Methinks this is more me *G* Made it here
> 
> Avatar place
> 
> Tis in German.. but even I figured it out  Just hit print screen, then work your magic in your paint proggie~!
> 
> Tip.. on the Right column, tis hidden, click Follow Cursor off.. that thing is very strange
> 
> 
> Jason.. *sending the check *


Oh dang I got stuff to do tonight Tess...I want to play!!! :boing2: Looking forward to the monkey! :boing1:


----------



## KenpoTess

bout 10 minutes fiddling .. 

Glad you like Kenpo Mama~!  Tis rather an amusing thing~! *Not telling how long I've been fiddling with it creating others *snickers*

MJ~! Things to do? what possibly could be more important *giggles with a wink


----------



## Chronuss

...I couldn't get a good likeness...I'll have to stick with the one I got from the other prog...   -vampfeed-


----------



## Storm

*aww c'mon, i know a lotta smart blondes!  I had the same problem, but i used ms paint to shrink it to 85x85 using the stretch/skew option(ctrl+w).*   ( I cant even get the quote in properly now, crikey!!!!!)

Oh Im still invisable - This is driving me mad, Ive become obsessed and spent the last hour trying to shrink my head while Im meant to be working.

Paint was hidden on my work computer obviously so people like me dont spend all day on it.  I have now found I cant open paint as I have word NT whatever that means so I will have to do it at home.  

I will not give up the fight!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will be back with a real head!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> MJ~! Things to do? what possibly could be more important *giggles with a wink


Oh Tess my evil like friend *demony giggle*I need no encouragement ~ kids are back in the closet let's play...Anyone have a good web page translation link?


----------



## mj-hi-yah

> I will not give up the fight!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be back with a real head!!


LOL atta girl...If you really can't figure it out e-mail it to me and I'll shrink it fer ya...


----------



## pete

hey kenpo mama... did your aviator tell some lies?


----------



## Storm

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> LOL atta girl...If you really can't figure it out e-mail it to me and I'll shrink it fer ya...



Its OK - Im alright now - lost my head for a while lol.  Will give it another crack when I get home as I want to take the oportunity to give myself an extreme makeover as well...


----------



## KenpoTess

MJ Woohoo~!!

hey here ya go~!

Vidu Creator
Flash

First thing you're going to want to do is to turn off the uber-freaky "follow the cursor" option. (On your right, below "Create your Vidu".) They don't cross their eyes, so it's no fun and also seriously wig-inducing to have the avatar watch your cursor everywhere it goes.

After you've done that, here's the break down as far as I can tell...

Left Side:
Vidu Typen - Type of... erm... Vidu, a.k.a. Avatar (Select at the top. There are 24 types.)
Haar - Hair
Augen - Eyes
Nase - Nose
Mund - Mouth
Kopf - Face
Körper - Body

Right Side:
Hüte - Hat
Brillen - Glasses
Schmuck (Schmuck!) - Necklace-type things
Extra - Not sure about that one.  Moles, scars, piercings, etc.
Make Up - Another confusing one.
Shirts - Ya got me. Durn furiners.

Bottom:
Farbe - Color
Grösse - Shape

After you're all done, you can play with the "Hintergrund" (a.k.a. Background), located at the top of the right column.

If you get confused, just keep clickin'... I'm sure you can figure it out! 

Then press the Print Screen key on your keyboard (right next to the "Any" key), open Paint, IrfanView or whatever, and paste (Ctrl+V). You're set to go!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Yee~Ha Tess and now you can see why I am the last to leave the party!  If you're still tuning in....I figured out how to create her, but how da heck did you shut off that freaky cursor? And the print screen is a great idea I was getting lost in a German virtual vortex trying trying to figure out how to save her...And Tess so F U N :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess

heheee ~!!  Yeah that freaky cursor eye thingydo.. ack~!

Just go to the left..err I mean the right of the flash proggie.. and poke around til you see 'Follow cursor' click the boxy and you should be set to go~!


----------



## KenpoTess

oh let's see if this thing will upload.. 
*Snorts* I had too much free time on my hands playing in gif animation *giggling*


----------



## mj-hi-yah

*HA HA HA* That's so cool too! What program did you use? 

Here's my new me really just looking way too much like I'm 19 again! And ...:lookie: like I'm someone else actually *giggle* I think the other one was more like me...I'll leave this until tomorrow so you can see Tess! I was tempted to use the devil horns...*evil grin*


----------



## Chronuss

very reminiscent of Lara Croft...


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> very reminiscent of Lara Croft...


Does Lara get to live when you take over the world with your evil plot? Booo Ha HA HA :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

no, no, no...Angelina Jolie...Lara Croft: The Movie *coughcomplimentcough* ...based on the Tomb Raider VG series ....I really am showing how young I am....


----------



## Kenpo Mama

pete said:
			
		

> hey kenpo mama... did your aviator tell some lies?




Okay Smart guy!  Here's my avatar with a nose job!!!  Now let's see if i can post "pete's" avatar!!!  Look quick everyone - This is Pete!!!!

MWAAHHHAAHAAHAA!!!!!!

Kenpo Mama


----------



## pete

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Okay Smart guy!  Here's my avatar with a nose job!!!  Now let's see if i can post "pete's" avatar!!!  Look quick everyone - This is Pete!!!!
> 
> MWAAHHHAAHAAHAA!!!!!!
> 
> Kenpo Mama



HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Chronuss

er....this was _the _absolute best I could get with the Flash prog. that was in German.......


----------



## MA-Caver

> *SHESULSA*
> Dang - All these people, all these looks and all these brains, too! This could be a dangerous place to lurk!
> Lookin' Good, Caver!!



Aww shucks, I don't have to take that..wait a minnit... already said that line...err..umm, thanks... 



> *RCastillo *    Just for that, a member of the Imperial Forces shall visit you shortly!
> (With the mask)


Whew! For a minnit I was worried that you'd send agents from the International Spies Incorporated (yes that's a Trivia one for ya)...
Tell the stormtroopers not to show up too early, I like to sleep in. 



> *CHRONUSS*
> and they just had to take that show off the air...my encouragable young mind enjoyed that show thoroughly.


Yeah, I loved it too... especially their cries of terror "Speed! We're gonna crash!" "Oooohhhhhh!"  Oh wait a minnit... you guys were talking about Ren and Stimpy weren't cha? Oh well.



> *CHRONUSS*
> "yes...yes...I like you...when I take over the world, your death shall be quick and painless."


YES! YES! *LOVE* STEWIE!  "Victory is mine! ... Damn! "
That show is FRICKEN SWEEET!

For Complete! Speed Racer Lyrics check out associated thread


----------



## shesulsa

Chronuss - how did you resize it without reducing the quality?


----------



## Chronuss

used a photo prog to reduce the dimensions in pixels.


----------



## jfarnsworth

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Here's my new me really just looking way too much like I'm 19 again! And ...:lookie: like I'm someone else actually *giggle* I think the other one was more like me...I'll leave this until tomorrow so you can see Tess! I was tempted to use the devil horns...*evil grin*



Your avatar is looking really awesome. 

Also,
Pay no attention to Chronuss' Vin Diesel comment!   
Chronuss, next time we square off.  :whip: 

Tess,
Again, always looking lovely even in cartoon land.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Chronuss said:
			
		

> used a photo prog to reduce the dimensions in pixels.



I have some new pics. anyway Pal! However I don't think I'll put them up here any more. I caught a lot of Hell from people calling me on the phone asking what I was doin'. Vin Diesel nothin! :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa

Okay - I had to use Fireworks, crop it, resize in pixels and pull it back up again in paint to save it successfully as a .gif file.

 Here's what my daughter thinks I look like according to the new program Tess posted.  It's probably me about ten years ago.  I think the prior toon more closely resembles me and I will probably, eventually, go back to my little girl in pigtails with the innocent look on her face and sword in her hands.  Just somethin' about her....


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> no, no, no...Angelina Jolie...Lara Croft: The Movie *coughcomplimentcough* ...based on the Tomb Raider VG series ....I really am showing how young I am....


No ha ha ha ha ha I know Lara....:jaws: punch shark in the nose arrrgggg... I like your German avatar! It's coooooool!

Shesulsa *sizzle* OUCH! I say keep it!



			
				Jfarnworth said:
			
		

> Your avatar is looking really awesome.


Thanks....too bad I don't relly look like that, or have Anglina Jolie's lips or money...hee hee

Kenpo Mama...how very sneaky of you! *giggle*


----------



## KenpoTess

heheee you all look Marvelous~!!!

MJ~! *snickers.. you wear the face that makes you smile 
Ya look great either way.. and who wants bee stung lips anyway.. bah.. 

I found another one.. *left unsupervised again*hangs head*
Neat one~!

oh and I made that 3d one via a program I have called ItsMe  Kinda funky ~


----------



## RCastillo

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> heheee you all look Marvelous~!!!
> 
> MJ~! *snickers.. you wear the face that makes you smile
> Ya look great either way.. and who wants bee stung lips anyway.. bah..
> 
> I found another one.. *left unsupervised again*hangs head*
> Neat one~!
> 
> oh and I made that 3d one via a program I have called ItsMe  Kinda funky ~




Nice, but I'd rather have the real Tess, I just melt when I see her............ :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess

ya goober.. just peek at my profile Ricky


----------



## pete

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Now let's see if i can post "pete's" avatar!!!  Look quick everyone - This is Pete!!!!
> 
> MWAAHHHAAHAAHAA!!!!!!
> 
> Kenpo Mama



intruder alert, intruder alert, danger, danger will robinson... how did she get past the retina scan... 

ahh, but kenpo mama didn't cover her tracks... the real pete never uses uppercase.. too much effort to hold the shift key.

and they call me sneaky pete...


----------



## KenpoTess

Ok .. fiddled around and made one of Chronuss.. *snickers*

other than the beard is a bit too thick, and stache.. methinks looks exactly like him~!


----------



## jfarnsworth

I'd say it's a pretty darn good likeness. On the otherhand I'm sure you could make your own drawing better than that one. :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Okay - I had to use Fireworks, crop it, resize in pixels and pull it back up again in paint to save it successfully as a .gif file.


you didn't have to resave it as a .gif, I resaved the one I uploaded as a JPEG to get the better quality, and it was still under the file size max without losing clarity or color.


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ok .. fiddled around and made one of Chronuss.. *snickers*
> 
> other than the beard is a bit too thick, and stache.. methinks looks exactly like him~!


why am I always the guinnea (sp) pig....:idunno: ...that looks more like me in the winter when I grow some out to keep me warm.     when I copied the image from the clipboard from that German site, I was able to airbrush the blonde with my photo prog...just not that noticable with the size restraints I had to implement...ah well.


----------



## KenpoTess

almost got the neandrathal bump *smirks*


----------



## Chronuss

almost nothing...it's very prevalent in that pic...:uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

so it is.. 

very difficult to create myself in that flash thingydo.. silly hairstyles don't match and no eyes like mine.. :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss

...I don't think the flash pic of me looks...much like me at all...it was just the closest approximation that I could muster...


----------



## Chronuss

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I'd say it's a pretty darn good likeness. On the otherhand I'm sure you could make your own drawing better than that one. :uhyeah:


speaking of drawings...methinks I've still got a gift certificate from X-mas entitling me to a drawing somewheres around here...


----------



## KenpoTess

Jason.. methinks Chad couldn't sit still long enough  


Gee didn't I give you that gift certificate like 2 Christmases ago? *blink*


----------



## shesulsa

Jeez, I feel like Madonna - reinventing myself every other day or so.

 This is as close to me as I can come on this new proggy Madame Tess posted recently - still not right, though - my face shape is hard to come by on these things - so are my eyes - they're Irish/English with a dash of something asian in there somewhere - dunno.  And I have low-set brows due to some frightening ancestry (you should see the pic of my great great grandfather's wife - you'd swear she was Moe in a dress) and my lips I haven't found a match for yet...and I have bangs and more volume and wave to my hair than is stylish now and there's no option for that - so, this is what ya get.

 I'll give it until tonight, then my sword's coming back out again.


----------



## Shodan

I haven't been able to get the newest program to work for some reason- I click on the face I want and then nothing comes up.........hmmmmmm.........


----------



## shesulsa

When I tried to Preview the face it said I had created an invalid face - WTF???  My face is invalid? 

 I guess I'm gonna have to go get a face tatto now - a red circle with a diagonal slash across it or something....


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Jason.. methinks Chad couldn't sit still long enough
> Gee didn't I give you that gift certificate like 2 Christmases ago? *blink*


yeah...I move too much and fidget... ...and yes...it was two X-mas's ago.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

shesulsa said:
			
		

> . And I have low-set brows due to some frightening ancestry .


:roflmao: GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

shesulsa  Woohooo~! Methinks you did a marvy job   There wasn't even a face shape near to mine.. nor hair.. I always wear a bit of bangs.. and sheesh.. anything I made looked totally whacked *giggles*

The invalid reading is cuz you haven't created a face yet.. silly.. happened to me too *smirks*

MJ.. uhhh  *Hands you a hammer for your puter.. and informs you.. "Remind it Who's Boss"~!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> MJ.. uhhh *Hands you a hammer for your puter.. and informs you.. "Remind it Who's Boss"~!!!


I must let the kids out of the closet for a couple of days...the neighbors in my lovely neighborhood are starting to complain about the noise...geesch....so I will take up hammer like putter in a couple days if not sooner...*lots a gigglin* :lol:  

Oh and while I'm at it can anyone explain the pixel rates and how that all works?  :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

pixel rates...k...'bout damn time all these college classes came in use for something...short for picture element...on your monitor are thousands of pixels that make up a grid, and how colors are displayed are combinations of reds, blues, and greens...on a TV the three are red, blue, and yellow...all combinations of colors on your PC monitor are made from these colors.  depending on your color settings and pixel settings on your monitor, it determines how much information can be displayed on the screen.  now, related to our avatars, we have a 110x110 limit, meaning the image can be 110 pixels wide by 110 pixels high, and you can change the dimensions of the picture in a relatively simple program such as Paint/Paintbrush that comes standard on any Windows OS...then we have Tess that uses the latest edition of Photoshop...and me that uses the cheapy PhotoImpact...


----------



## jfarnsworth

I just added a new picture to my profile. It took me how many months to figure the stupid thing out. Had to resize it twice 'cause I thought it was close enough pixel wise but as always I was wrong. Anyhow the pic was taken just a few hours ago so it's the closest most recent pic. of me. :uhyeah:  I guess that's if any of you want to see muh mug shot. :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

...I think for standard members it's 85x85...supporting members its 110x110...cause I was able to change the DBZ .gif I had to a larger one..


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> pixel rates...k...'bout damn time all these college classes came in use for something...short for picture element...on your monitor are thousands of pixels that make up a grid, and how colors are displayed are combinations of reds, blues, and greens...on a TV the three are red, blue, and yellow...all combinations of colors on your PC monitor are made from these colors. depending on your color settings and pixel settings on your monitor, it determines how much information can be displayed on the screen. now, related to our avatars, we have a 110x110 limit, meaning the image can be 110 pixels wide by 110 pixels high, and you can change the dimensions of the picture in a relatively simple program such as Paint/Paintbrush that comes standard on any Windows OS...then we have Tess that uses the latest edition of Photoshop...and me that uses the cheapy PhotoImpact...


First, what did you go to school for?  Second, thanks that clears up a couple of things! I have so many photo enhancing programs/art programs I can't keep track of them all and not one does everything I need, or in some cases I don't understand all of the features. Like Paint Shop Pro 7 is very cool, but does probably more than I'll ever need. Related to pixel rates...One of the programs is Microsoft Picture It, and you can change the pixel resolution in that program (per inch or per cm does it make a difference?) and the choices for the resolution are: 72, 150, 180, 300, 600 and 1200...I'm wondering what is the difference when would you use these and which is highest /lowest quality? Which makes it a larger/smaller file say for e-mailing? Do highest/lowest largest/smallest coincide? 
Thanks,
MJ


----------



## Chronuss

actually...I'm still in school...beginning of my third year starts next month...blah...resolution is the term for how much information appears on the screen by way of pixels...usually the lowest res Windows operates in is 640x480 pixels...making items on screen appear large because Windows is lying to the monitor saying "this is how many pixels you have to operate with."  high res is usually 1024x768...usually photo progs will give you the option to choose the parameter you want to use, whether percentage, cm, inch, or pixel, depending on the prog.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> actually...I'm still in school...beginning of my third year starts next month...blah...resolution is the term for how much information appears on the screen by way of pixels...usually the lowest res Windows operates in is 640x480 pixels...making items on screen appear large because Windows is lying to the monitor saying "this is how many pixels you have to operate with." high res is usually 1024x768...usually photo progs will give you the option to choose the parameter you want to use, whether percentage, cm, inch, or pixel, depending on the prog.


College is a great time enjoy it... after that...life! Ok so does higher resolution = higher quality?


----------



## Chronuss

usually....yes...also means more colors that can be displayed...and file format also comes into play...never save anything as a bitmap...bleh...jpegs, gifs, tiffs are usually high quality, low kb files.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> usually....yes...also means more colors that can be displayed...and file format also comes into play...never save anything as a bitmap...bleh...jpegs, gifs, tiffs are usually high quality, low kb files.


 Cool...is there a standard res that most programs defaut to?   and bleh :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

usually program specific...the one I use (PhotoImpact) has it's own file format...which I've never used...hehe...

speaking of...was finally able to airbrush the picture...spot the difference...


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> usually program specific...the one I use (PhotoImpact) has it's own file format...which I've never used...hehe...
> 
> speaking of...was finally able to airbrush the picture...spot the difference...


Okey doke...and you are looking mighty fine...I be seein  some highlights!


----------



## Chronuss

and those're done for free by the same lady that's cut my hair for the past three years...hehe.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I tried the new avatar maker that you posted, Tess (the one you and MJ are using now), and a) the thing "watching" was eerie, and b) I don't look that glam!  I'll stick with the current one, I hear it bears a strong resemblance to me.

You guys look great.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I tried the new avatar maker that you posted, Tess (the one you and MJ are using now), and a) the thing "watching" was eerie, and b) I don't look that glam! I'll stick with the current one, I hear it bears a strong resemblance to me.
> 
> You guys look great.


Thanks Feisty...I think the other one was more me, this one really is more Tomb Raiderish, but I figure if you're going to slant the truth well may as well whoop it up big!!  Maybe I'll just keep switching back and forth confusing people :whip: ...I like the one you have it's sweet....

Chronuss...a big tip for that nice lady...:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I tried the new avatar maker that you posted, Tess (the one you and MJ are using now), and a) the thing "watching" was eerie, and b) I don't look that glam! I'll stick with the current one, I hear it bears a strong resemblance to me.
> 
> You guys look great.


Hey Feisty, 

I tried the new avatar and was creating some mighty "unique" pics, however none that i felt captured my true essence! (teeheehee)  So just for a change i brought "fire" to life, doesn't resemble me one bit, but the energy is there!  So for now, this will do.  I agree that your avatar is very sweet (as are you).  Thanks for bringing this thread to life by posting the original link (from the LLR) in response to my query regarding the origins and meaning of your own avatar.  It's been wonderful to get a chance to "see" the great folks posting out here!  (the ones i don't already know in person) - as for the people i see all the time, well we've had some real giggles over our avatars.  

Peace and Light :asian: 

Kenpo Mama


----------



## shesulsa

Okay, y'all - here's one I'll keep for a little while - kinda looks like me when I'm fighting - or really ticked off.  Didn't make it, but what the hey.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

MJ and Kenpo Mama -

Oh, would you just START already!  Thank you. I'm glad they've been a hit. 

KM - where did you get the avatar you're using now? I ask because at the other online forum I check in on, a woman has that as her sig pic, and I've always liked it. Is cool. 

Shesulsa - rowr!!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> KM - where did you get the avatar you're using now? I ask because at the other online forum I check in on, a woman has that as her sig pic, and I've always liked it. Is cool.
> 
> Shesulsa - rowr!!


Hey Feisty, thanks, glad you like.  i actually got the avatar from a quizilla.com quiz on "your element"  My 14 year old daughter sent me the link.  here it is, it's a fun quiz, but i love the pics.  http://quizilla.com/users/carmabell/quizzes/What's Your Element(girls)? (PICTURES  

- hope this link works for you

Shesulsa - really cool avatar.

Kenpo Mama


----------



## TigerWoman

Kenpo Mama, 
I got the fire one too.  I guess, most of us would.... TW


----------



## TigerWoman

Shesulsa, really cool avatar-- thats definitely a keeper!  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

KM - that was fun, this is what I got:







Huh.  Who knew?


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Shesula,

That avatar is bitchin!!!! A real keeper!

MJ


----------



## KenpoTess

You're Element is Fire. You have a strong, independant, fiery personality and you obviously don't ley other's puch you around. You like being in charge and don't care what other people think. In fact, you like to stand out and be yourself. You're probably shy when people first meet you but your a ball of energy that could explode at any given moment. You like to laugh and whether you admit it or not, you like to fight. You're peronality that is wild and untamable. You're beauty is physically fit and a little sexy and you have a very pretty face.

alrighty then


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Well, sheesh Tess- *I* could have told you that!


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> You like to laugh and whether you admit it or not, you like to fight. You're peronality that is wild and untamable.


whoda thunk that....


----------



## Baytor

Time for new avatars...OH YEAH!


----------



## MA-Caver

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> Time for new avatars...OH YEAH!


Yep I agree... changing mine by next friday evening.


----------



## jfarnsworth

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> You're Element is Fire. You have a strong, independant, fiery personality and you obviously don't ley other's puch you around. You like being in charge and don't care what other people think. In fact, you like to stand out and be yourself. You're probably shy when people first meet you but your a ball of energy that could explode at any given moment. You like to laugh and whether you admit it or not, you like to fight. You're peronality that is wild and untamable. You're beauty is physically fit and a little sexy and you have a very pretty face.



I believe this fits you to the "T"! :asian:


----------



## Baytor

My wife would come up as a "fire".She's awesome.:inlove:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> You're Element is Fire. You have a strong, independant, fiery personality and you obviously don't ley other's puch you around. You like being in charge and don't care what other people think. In fact, you like to stand out and be yourself. You're probably shy when people first meet you but your a ball of energy that could explode at any given moment. You like to laugh and whether you admit it or not, you like to fight. You're peronality that is wild and untamable. You're beauty is physically fit and a little sexy and you have a very pretty face.
> 
> alrighty then


Hey Tess and Tigerwoman,  Guess a bunch of us would get FIRE!  She's awesome, but i know another "fightin' chick"  besides Feisty that got LIGHT!  She knows who she is.  The other quizzes on this site are a lot of fun, like i said, my 14 (almost 15) year old daughter turned my on to it.  Glad you all enjoy!  

Peace and Light!

Kenpo Mama :supcool:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

By The way Tess, thanks for posting the big pic of FIRE, she looks so tiny as an avatar, you get to really appreciate her "fiery personality" in the big pic!  COOL!

Kenpo Mama  :ultracool


----------



## Baytor

Here's another online quiz... what kind of dragon are you?
I'm copper.

http://www.geocities.com/teo592/quiz/dragon.html


----------



## Chronuss

...that one's somewhere in the Bar & Grill thread....stress on _somewhere..._


----------



## Feisty Mouse

huh. 'Kay.






Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.

ETA: I realize this is a thread gankage.  i will stop.


----------



## shesulsa

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Shesula,
> 
> That avatar is bitchin!!!! A real keeper!
> 
> MJ


 Aww, thank you MJ.  Like I told Fiesty - Flattery will get you absolutely everywhere.

 Silver Dragon, I.  I found the quiz thread, too, MACaver and I have all my answers a-ready for the postin'!


----------



## hkg

Well i just tried to create my face....... but got a little scared by it so decided not to show it!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Okey doke...and you are looking mighty fine...I be seein  some highlights!




Yea word from the wise don't be making his ego any bigger than it already is...and what is he complaining about his 3rd year he could be going into his 5th year of college and then be looking at graduate schools afterwards....and tess he sits still long enough especially if there are cartoons and video games in the general area


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

You're Element is Light. You are friendly, happy, social, bubbly, and can brighten up any one's day. You are very kind and a real people person because you have several friends (or atleast should). You're cheery nature makes you lovable and your stunning looks are sweet and stand out.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Well I finally got my Avatar done. took me a while, the computer didn't like the site to much.

LOL Fuzzy I like the scarf, and here I thought I was going to be so original. I usually where a scarf when in class, so this is close approximation of what I look like.

Rob, that Avatar is soooo close to what you look like, including the quirky smile. 
And, I some how doubt that's a "coke" you have in your hand. 

Dot


----------



## kenpo tiger

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Hey Tess and Tigerwoman, Guess a bunch of us would get FIRE! She's awesome, but i know another "fightin' chick" besides Feisty that got LIGHT! She knows who she is. The other quizzes on this site are a lot of fun, like i said, my 14 (almost 15) year old daughter turned my on to it. Glad you all enjoy!
> 
> Peace and Light!
> 
> Kenpo Mama :supcool:


Okay, okay.  Here I am.  I'm still trying to wade through this thread, which I didn't fall over until this morning.  Yes, it's true.  I'm light - but don't hate me because I'm blonde AND light!  KT


----------



## kenpo tiger

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> huh. 'Kay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."
> 
> Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.
> 
> ETA: I realize this is a thread gankage. i will stop.


Feisty - this is too weird.  Me too.  KT


----------



## Feisty Mouse

KT...AND the blue hammer??!?!?   I'm starting to get a little weird about this...!


----------



## kenpo tiger

Feisty,

I guess it means we have more in common than we thought.  KT


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

You know...on most of the sights that you all have put on here to create your own avator...i.e. to make it look as close as possible to you i think these people that create these things have something against people with curly shoulder length hair....all of them if it is curly it in waves and really long or else it's over dramatized on some of them to make it look like you're wearing a poodle on your head...i will admit sometimes in the morning it may look a "little" unmanageable...i'm just observing and was wondering if anyone else was having the same hair issues, not that i don't have enough realisticly


----------



## Feisty Mouse

> Feisty,
> 
> I guess it means we have more in common than we thought. KT


   'strue!


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

Yay! I'm all prettiful!!! :angel:


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

I SORTA look like me....


----------



## Sarah

How did you save your avatars, I tried but it is too big (96x96 pix).


----------



## Rob Broad

Sarah said:
			
		

> How did you save your avatars, I tried but it is too big (96x96 pix).



With a supporting membership you can post a larger avatar.  That might be one way around your problem.


----------



## Sarah

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> With a supporting membership you can post a larger avatar. That might be one way around your problem.


How do you become a supporting member??


----------



## Sarah

Never mind found it


----------



## Rob Broad

It really is worth the few dollars to be a supporting member.


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> With a supporting membership you can post a larger avatar. That might be one way around your problem.


I shortened mine... :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i will admit sometimes in the morning it may look a "little" unmanageable...


 
......"little?"  ...what about the rest of the day...?


----------



## Rob Broad

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ......"little?"  ...what about the rest of the day...?




Ouch!!! Hopefully she will be able to reach that dagger in her back.


----------



## Chronuss

it's a "love-hate" relationship...she loves to hate me.


----------



## Rob Broad

My wife and I have the same relationship.  She loves to hate me and I hate her cooking.


----------



## Chronuss

and that is exactly the reason Outback has call-ahead seating.   :boing2:


----------



## Rob Broad

Chronuss said:
			
		

> and that is exactly the reason Outback has call-ahead seating.   :boing2:



Its actually quite funny everyone in my wifes family think she is an amazing cook, everyone in my family want to buy her cook books for christmas.  Her family goes absolutely nuts when I cook for everyone at the college, but I don't do it often or they would expect it to be a constant thing.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> it's a "love-hate" relationship...she loves to hate me.



HUM....it's about time you're getting the point....where is that darn dagger cause i'm about ready to launch it at your forehead  :jedi1:  .........he tends to open his mouth and insert that big foot of his before thinking some days


----------



## Rob Broad

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> HUM....it's about time you're getting the point....where is that darn dagger cause i'm about ready to launch it at your forehead  :jedi1:  .........he tends to open his mouth and insert that big foot of his before thinking some days




Athlete's tongue is very tasty!!!  And what better to clean up the toe jam than with his own tongue.


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> he tends to open his mouth and insert that big foot of his before thinking some days


that big foot tends to find the red target on your head...


----------



## shesulsa

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Athlete's tongue is very tasty!!!  And what better to clean up the toe jam than with his own tongue.


 Yuck.  I can think of better things to do with that, but...that's not appropriate discussion.

 Nevermind....


----------



## Feisty Mouse

she-sulsa - where did you get your avatar?  It's fab!


----------



## shesulsa

lol - I don't really remember.  I did a google search for female fighter and came up with a few.  I have another one I'll post sometime in the future - it's kinda hokey, though.  

 I'll see if I can find the site again and post it here.


----------



## shesulsa

Okay - here's where I got the little girl with the sword avatar.

Here's where I got the female fighter I currently have and one more on there called "Rogue" - a woman with a sword I might put on here someday.

 Lots of kewl avatars on that sight.  Not as kewl as Flatlanders, though!  Awesome!


----------



## Rob Broad

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yuck.  I can think of better things to do with that, but...that's not appropriate discussion.
> 
> Nevermind....




I use my tongue to practice my ABC's


----------



## Chronuss

:lool: 

...hehe...we got young youngin's on the board...gotta keep it a family show...Manson family, but still family.   :roflmao:


----------



## Rob Broad

Chronuss said:
			
		

> :lool:
> 
> ...hehe...we got young youngin's on the board...gotta keep it a family show...Manson family, but still family.   :roflmao:



I only said I like to practice my ABC's, your own mind is what made it dirty.


----------



## Chronuss

...it can be ascertained that my mind is very dusty.  :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

Just remember - if you make it all the way to "O" you gotta stop and start all over again.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...it can be ascertained that my mind is very dusty.  :uhyeah:


 
that's an understatement....and you may get that foot to my head but we'll see about that, i've gotten mine across that balloon full of hot air a few times too...so blah :whip:


----------



## Chronuss

maybe...but you haven't used a crescent in some time.


----------



## Chronuss

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Just remember - if you make it all the way to "O" you gotta stop and start all over again.


_who_ says you gotta start over.....?  :EG:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> maybe...but you haven't used a crescent in some time.




how would you know you haven't been to class lately and that's not what leon or adam said last week when we sparred in the mud and i had my little foot print on their head gear :ultracool


----------



## Chronuss

kicking Adam in the head...well...I'll just stop there on that one...and why're you pickin' on the lower belts?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> kicking Adam in the head...well...I'll just stop there on that one...and why're you pickin' on the lower belts?



i'm not picking on them i'm simply teaching them that they need to protect their head from kicks...i'm helping them....unlike certain people who like to make sure i still have some brain cells upstairs and see if they can rattle them around a little..then again our upper belts tend to be disappearing and not showing to class so i've got to be the mean upper belt now....want to test my temper?


----------



## Chronuss

oh, that's easy...just need to release a grasshopper.  :boing2:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> oh, that's easy...just need to release a grasshopper.  :boing2:



you know too much i thinks i must find the duck tape to close that trap that keeps opening....you're testing me you are....i'm sending a not so happy glare in your direction :whip:


----------



## Rob Broad

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Just remember - if you make it all the way to "O" you gotta stop and start all over again.



For some reason I spend a lot of time on the " i " and the " o ".  It must be someting about those vowels.


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> you know too much i thinks i must find the duck tape to close that trap that keeps opening....you're testing me you are....i'm sending a not so happy glare in your direction


and this is different than any other day how....?   :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> For some reason I spend a lot of time on the " i " and the " o ". It must be someting about those vowels.


 Ahem...is it getting warm in here? :idunno:


----------



## Rob Broad

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Ahem...is it getting warm in here? :idunno:



Too much clothing sometimes creates that problem.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

:lurk: Suddenly lurking here's growing more interesting....


----------



## Chronuss

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :lurk: Suddenly lurking here's growing more interesting....


stick around...it may get even more...:EG:


----------



## Rob Broad

I'll behave.  I was going to say I'd be good, but I guess that was a given if I am practicing my ABC's.


----------



## Chronuss

let the good times roll....especially on the r's....thank you three years of spanish.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

:lurk: :lurk: :lurk:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

wow this thread has all of a suddenly gotten hot...chronuss where are my coolers at huh :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

still down at 7-11...I still got two more months til I can do that in public _legally._  :readrules


----------



## shesulsa

_>...reaches over and turns the fan on "High"...lounges back on the silk pillows scattered about and absentmindedly hums the alphabet song...<_


----------



## Rob Broad

Humming the Alphabet song as I practice my ABC's help me keep a great tempo.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

you follow rules...hum...should i go there...na, that wouldn't be nice of me....darn youngins have to do everything myself, even though there is a nice breeze coming from that fan...must get my cooler and scamper to beds for duty will beckon me early in the morning....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Chronuss

oh, great...see what you've gone and done....now I got the friggin' Conjunction Junction song stuck in my friggin' head....ahhhh...get it out, get it out, get it out...:uhohh:


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> must get my cooler and scamper to beds for duty will beckon me early in the morning....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


oh...yeah...that "work" thing...that arrives at 7am....blah...:wah:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

no not work...it's called must go to hospital tomorrow so blah....like 2 hrs. away....i'm gonna need that wine cooler after tomorrow


----------



## shesulsa

Chronuss said:
			
		

> oh, great...see what you've gone and done....now I got the friggin' Conjunction Junction song stuck in my friggin' head....ahhhh...get it out, get it out, get it out...:uhohh:


 How about this one?

 "I'm just a bill...yes I'm only a bill...and I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill...."


----------



## Chronuss

eek.   :erg: ....time to go back to humming letters.


----------



## Rob Broad

I can just imagine the mod warning that this thread will recieve.


----------



## shesulsa

How about if we hum "Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star?"


----------



## Chronuss

er.....we need to find a new avatar-maker site...yeah, yeah.


----------



## Chronuss

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How about if we hum "Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star?"


speaking of twinkling....

how do you see the sparkle in a blonde's eye.............



hold the flashlight up to her ear.


----------



## Rob Broad

I am thinking MT needs a private area for adults only.


----------



## Chronuss

two more months and I'm legal.  yay.   :boing2:   _*happy dance*_


----------



## shesulsa

Chronuss said:
			
		

> speaking of twinkling....
> 
> how do you see the sparkle in a blonde's eye.............
> 
> 
> 
> hold the flashlight up to her ear.


 
 Thank heaven I'm not blonde!

 Rob - you're on YIM - can't you get enough adult stuff there?????


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> two more months and I'm legal. yay. :boing2: _*happy dance*_


Legal for what??


----------



## Rob Broad

As we can see, I don't really need to see anymore adult stuff, but I do like to share teh twisted things that run through my mind without the fear of corrupting Youngins.


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> Legal for what??


the consumption, possession, and purchasing any of numerous alcoholic beverages...._especially_ in public. :drinkbeer


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I am thinking MT needs a private area for adults only.


Rob, I think you may be right on this one for sure, some of this stuff is getting a little - well ya know - adult like.

Kenpo Mama:ultracool


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> the consumption, possession, and purchasing any of numerous alcoholic beverages...._especially_ in public. :drinkbeer


Can do that here when your 18!!


----------



## shesulsa

Fair enough.


----------



## Chronuss

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> As we can see, I don't really need to see anymore adult stuff, but I do like to share teh twisted things that run through my mind without the fear of corrupting Youngins.


well that's good...thankfully I'm already corrupted, so no worries.


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> Can do that here when your 18!!


not in the States, dear...gots to wait three more years after that...thankfully, I only drink when I smoke...well...er...hmmmm...maybe I should stop smoking.............nah.   :drinkbeer


----------



## Rob Broad

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Rob, I think you may be right on this one for sure, some of this stuff is getting a little - well ya know - adult like.
> 
> Kenpo Mama:ultracool




Everything was tongue in cheek, but some sick minds twisted things into a preverse nature.  

Kaith where is the Adults only section in this place.


----------



## shesulsa

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Everything was tongue in cheek, but some sick minds twisted things into a preverse nature.


 Oh where we could go with that one.

 I promised Kaith I would be good so he wouldn't shut down the KMA forum.  As Mae West said - "When I'm good, I'm good and when I'm bad - I'm better."


----------



## Rob Broad

Don't feel bad.  I am a Prevert.  Yes I spelled it Pre meaning I was kinky before it was cool.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Everything was tongue in cheek, but some sick minds twisted things into a preverse nature.
> 
> Kaith where is the Adults only section in this place.


All in good fun Rob, all in good fun!  And Shesulsa you are right - the places we could go with this one  - woo whee!!!!!

Rock on!

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Chronuss

shesulsa said:
			
		

> "When I'm good, I'm good and when I'm bad - I'm better."


...didn't Sue Johanson say that too?  :uhyeah:


----------



## Rob Broad

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...didn't Sue Johanson say that too?  :uhyeah:



If that is the Sue Johanson from the Sunday Night sex Show, I will say she is very cool.  She is from Sudbury Ontario about an hour from where I live, and is a good friend of my Mother in Law.    It is scary when they get together and start talking.  My father in law usaully calls and asks if I want to go tot the cottage to go fishing to get away from them.


----------



## Chronuss

that woman _is_ very cool.  funnier than hell, too.


----------



## jfarnsworth

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :lurk: Suddenly lurking here's growing more interesting....



I'm with 'ya here. Good grief; I turn the computer off for one evening and look what happens. This place went to the pot. Well, ummm, I kinda like it in the pot. Carry on.  :asian:  

I get up at 4 therefore ya'll carry on without me late at night. Rats, (kicking dirt) I can't stay up with everyone. :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess

"aaa--eee---iiii---ooooooo...uuuuuu"  

what was the topic again..


----------



## Kenpo Mama

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> "aaa--eee---iiii---ooooooo...uuuuuu"
> 
> what was the topic again..


 
Whoo Whee - did you check out Kenpo Tiger's new avatar?????  There, i think this was the women's avatar thread. is that correct Tess ????? :wink1:   Have a great day!  

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## KenpoGirl

Holy Smokes, who'ah thought you guys would have so much to talk about on this subject.  It's really exploded since last I checked.

Looks like you've had fun.  

Dot


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I am thinking MT needs a private area for adults only.


 Thanx alot... :disgust:


----------



## Chronuss

but everyone on here just looks too young to be adult...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

You're only an adult by your age, not your mentality...look we've still got people learning their ABC's on here....and singings twickle little star....and playing duck duck goose...we're not adults we're just big kids...however i know kids taller than me  :shrug:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> but everyone on here just looks too young to be adult...



tis very true...i still get carded for well everything...i go to the race track i get carded, i go to get people's their ciggies i get carded, i get alcohol i don't get carded....makes sense right?


----------



## Chronuss

I'm a kid...and I'm bigger than you... ...just because I watch cartoons and play videogames doesn't mea-.....er...hell, yeah it does.


----------



## KenpoTess

*Pokes Jani*

ok.. make a doll 

Link Here


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *Pokes Jani*
> 
> ok.. make a doll
> 
> Link Here



oh oh, this looks fun..teehee...i have no live outside of this really i don't


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

tess i'm having issues with my computer illiterate self i can't get my dolly to save i'm gonna go pouts now


----------



## KenpoTess

awwww.. hit Print Screen Jani..  upper level buttons towards the right.. *no I don't mean my other right * *G* then use paint or whatever you use for pics.. and click Edit.. Paste .. save it as what you like.. and resize it or send it to me to fix 

Here's a whole bunch more..

Link Here for More


----------



## KenpoTess

ohhh.. *snickers*  how's this one for me


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

i thinks i did it


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Hey Tess and Jani, these are great -  yours is so you Tess, and Jani yours is completely adorable!!!!  I'll have to check out the site.

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## kstokes01

How did you two do that?


----------



## KenpoGirl

lol here's mine.  Wish I looked like this Sheesh.

Tess where did you get your's from?  Make it yourself?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

kstokes01 said:
			
		

> How did you two do that?



Teehee...didn't you read the thingy tess put on there....she had to PM me cause i'm a little slow in the computer world...hehe


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

i thinks i'm getting closer...except for the whole really skinny part...is there a resemblence


----------



## KenpoTess

oops.. left myself logged in *G*
Jani~! Looks marvelous~!

Thanks KenpoMama~!!   

It's from some Create a Goddess thingydo.. let me find it ~!


----------



## KenpoTess

The Goddess Game 

Sorry Guys.. but this is Women's Avatars after all


----------



## kenpo tiger

Tess, The original dollmaker link was fun.  Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to show it to you all!  KT


----------



## KenpoTess

oh yeah KT..If you are trying to show it big scale.. unless you have an url or are a supporting member Since  it's a print screen thingy, or you could use it as your avatar.
Or.. email it to me if you like and I'll post it here..  
KenpoTess@martialtalk.com


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> The Goddess Game
> 
> Sorry Guys.. but this is Women's Avatars after all



Tess,

I guess I broke the rules, and made a goddess


----------



## KenpoTess

Tsk Tsk Rich.. you did break the rules.. *thinking up penance~!!*

*not gonna even ask what your plans are to do with your goddess.....*smirks*


----------



## Lisa

Hey Tess,

Is there one of those links somewhere to make "boy" goddess'?  You know, cabana boys with really nice six packs 

This is the "women's avatar" thread after all


----------



## kenpo tiger

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> oh yeah KT..If you are trying to show it big scale.. unless you have an url or are a supporting member Since it's a print screen thingy, or you could use it as your avatar.
> Or.. email it to me if you like and I'll post it here..
> KenpoTess@martialtalk.com


Problem seems to be that it won't even let me make a copy to send to you.  Oh well.  It was very conservative anyway.  Thanks anyhow.  Maybe I'll try the goddess thing instead... KT


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Tsk Tsk Rich.. you did break the rules.. *thinking up penance~!!*
> 
> *not gonna even ask what your plans are to do with your goddess.....*smirks*



Yea, with the way this thread was going last night you never know where it's going or what their plans are...i like the goddess though, it's about time we get a thread dedicated to the goddesses of MT  :wink2:


----------



## KenpoTess

Nalia heheee.. I'll have to take a look around the net *wicked grin*

KT.. otay~!  Yes indeed  make a goddess one.. much more you than conservative


----------



## KenpoTess

You betcha Jani ~!!!  *giggling*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

i think this one needed more options...there's got to be more goddess names than that...i took greek mythology i know there's got to be more


----------



## Rob Broad

I think last nights comments were much better, although pictures are always fun to look at.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I think last nights comments were much better, although pictures are always fun to look at.



like they say...a picture can paint a thousand words that are unsaid


----------



## Lisa

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> like they say...a picture can paint a thousand words that are unsaid


I wonder what they are saying to Rob and Rich?   :idunno:


----------



## kenpo tiger

Tess, I give up.  This is --- beyond!  I just can't figure this out.  Oh well.  Fun to do, even if I can't share.  KT


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Nalia said:
			
		

> I wonder what they are saying to Rob and Rich?   :idunno:



no disrespect but it seems like rich's is saying he's trying to express his feminine side...i think all mine have something to say about me...i tend to like pinks and neutral colors, i also hunt with my father....in one of mine is a little white puppy, that's my baby dog angel, and this one has a little more of my native american heritage in it


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Tess, I give up.  This is --- beyond!  I just can't figure this out.  Oh well.  Fun to do, even if I can't share.  KT



don't worry KT i couldn't figure it out either i had to get tess to walk me through it like i was a little kid...however i noticed your name isn't in red, i don't think you can put attachments on unless you're a supporting member...to email it to tess...use your print screen button on the keyboard...i kept looking for it on the screen...like i said explain it to me like i'm a dummy and then paste in paint and send it to her in an email...that should work


----------



## Rich Parsons

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> no disrespect but it seems like rich's is saying he's trying to express his feminine side...i think all mine have something to say about me...i tend to like pinks and neutral colors, i also hunt with my father....in one of mine is a little white puppy, that's my baby dog angel, and this one has a little more of my native american heritage in it



I have a feminine side? 
 :idunno: 

WOW!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

see look, you had a side that you didn't even know about  :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess

Here are Shesulsa's creations~!

I like


----------



## kenpo tiger

Aha!  That's a similar goddess to the one I made - mostly Artemis.  Thanks She-Sulsa.

Fuzzy - nice cartoon.  Which site is that again?  I tried print screen and making a .pdf, which was a bust, and it wouldn't paste into paint, either.  I'm probably skipping a step.  Going to play with it when I have time, though.

And, no, not a supporting member yet. KT


----------



## KenpoTess

oh, save as a Jpg not pdf.. that is a 'read' file..


----------



## shesulsa

Thank you for posting those for me, ma'am.  And I am sending the check for support Friday. :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Mine is mostly Artemis.  My favorite Greek goddess was Athena, though - but she didn't wear sexy things, really - more of the shield-and-breastplate kind of thing.  But I still think she was cool.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Mine was mostly Lakshmi - due to my yoga training!  Except i went with the artmeis skin tone.  Couldn't get it to work either to put up as my avatar, am trying to save it to paint, but i keep getting some html file, oh well, use your imagination, until Mama becomes more computer literate.

Thanks for the link, will try again later.

Kenpo Mama


----------



## pete

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> ... use your imagination, until Mama becomes more computer literate.



why does mama refer to herself in the third person?  are there multiple personalities at work here?  

 its a good thing pete trains for multiple attackers... what was that... where?

gotta go...


----------



## mj-hi-yah

pete said:
			
		

> why does mama refer to herself in the third person? are there multiple personalities at work here?
> 
> its a good thing pete trains for multiple attackers... what was that... where?
> 
> gotta go...


Jimmy likes Elaine!  Jimmy wants to date her! :lol: (Seinfeld)


----------



## Kenpo Mama

pete said:
			
		

> why does mama refer to herself in the third person? are there multiple personalities at work here?
> 
> its a good thing pete trains for multiple attackers... what was that... where?
> 
> gotta go...


Well it certainly comes in handy for you doesn't it?  Reference last evening .... (oh no don't go there)  think earlier in the evening - Courting the Tiger - multiple attacker - ME running from one side to the other - just think one side Mama one side Donna - well anyway i just wanted you to know IT IS ALL YOUR FAULT!!!!

Repeat - it is all your fault!  

Kenpo Mama Donna :ultracool 


OH MJ - oh no not another Seinfeld reference - all things in life can be related back to a Seinfeld or Simpsons episode!!!!  Thank God for re-runs i wouldn't know what to do next!!!!!


----------



## kenpo tiger

Nothing wrong with courting the tiger.  I kind of like that tech.  KT


----------



## shesulsa

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with courting the tiger.  I kind of like that tech.  KT


 :ultracool


----------



## Cruentus

O.K.....from public pressure I finally did mine.

I can't really get it to look like me though...  :supcool:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Tulisan said:
			
		

> O.K.....from public pressure I finally did mine.
> 
> I can't really get it to look like me though... :supcool:


Hey Paul,

A man of his word!!  You finally did it!  Dig the hat!  You look ...COOL!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Right on, Tuli!  thank you very much.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Very Cool Paul, but you're making me cold!


----------



## TigerWoman

MJ, I love your new avatar, really cute.  I know I've heard the name of that but can't remember. You know, the over 40 thing... ???? TW


----------

